# Field League



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X-Ray said:


> Well got to start our field league yesterday and had a perfect day for it.
> I shot a 273 on a half and my son who is 14 shot a 267. pretty good for the first official score for field league. :darkbeer:


gotta love that :thumbs_up


----------



## easy76 (Dec 6, 2008)

It was an awesome day. My first field experiance and it was a blast. I shot a 237.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Congrats!*

Tell that little feller I said congrats Ray...


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Patriotvft..*

he is getting taller than me.. :shade:

easy76 that is just your starting point. you will be up by the end of the summer you watch! :darkbeer:


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

Im hoping to get out there again this year,I may have to miss this first couple of weeks while I finish out my last 4 weeks of P.T. until the Dr. releases me completly from having this shoulder fixed. Im hoping to improve my scores from last year, I think my best was the low/mid 240's, which should be fun since the last time I shot was the last night of Field last August. I gotta few more tweaks to do to the old UE then I'll be ready.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*See you in a week or so.*

will see you at the range. good luck with the pt


----------



## easy76 (Dec 6, 2008)

Another awesome night for field. I was worried since it was so windy this weekend. I shot a 244 tonight, had alot of fun, did better then last week. What more could you ask for.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Field league*

We shot last night in perfect conditions.
not happy with my score but it was a 268 half
my son shot a 270 his highest to date!


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*league*

263? WTH 
something is not right.. we will see tuesday if it doesn't rain us out


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

*I survived!*

Well the old shoulder held up pretty well, was tired by the time I was done but didnt hurt :thumbs_up.......Ive shot waaaay better but for the first time having it in my hand since August to shoot any real distance I'll take that 232 and work on it from there, been better If Id of reset my sight after the 25 instead attempting to shoot the 45 with my sight still set at 25 yrds LOL a 0 doesnt help the score at all.


----------



## easy76 (Dec 6, 2008)

Had another fun night of field. Shot a 244. I'm really excited about this score. I switched from my fixed pins to a slider sight. Roughly sighted it in before the round. Can't believe how tight my groups got. Can't wait to get this baby dialed in.


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea, I gotta reset my sight. I half way figured out some close marks and went for it thus my score LOL, Im usually in the 246-249 range. I kept hitting low and right after I moved my sight frame to get close to some sort of reasonable marks, so I know its way out of level now. But Im gonna plug what I learn last night into AA and get my marks right and move on from there.


----------



## easy76 (Dec 6, 2008)

*getting better*

I shot my highest score to date in field, a 247. It was a lot of fun. Shot really well. I cleaned the 65 yarder for the first time.:mg: Skunked the 80 yard walk up. :sad: What a blast.


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

I hate that 65, I hate it worse then the 80.....Everytime I think I have it figured out it kicks my teeth in again, I tied my best score on it last night with an 18, overall last nite was disappointing score wise Im still about 12 pnts off where I finished last year. Looks like Saturday afternoon Im gonna head out there after I get off work and try and figure out where Im screwing up, alot of it is I have only shot twice now since last August, 2nd I discovered marks on my vanes from my rest so I gotta get it straightened back out, and lastly I have got to get my marks right, not flingin' 4 arrows at each target callin' it good and saying "aww I can cut 'em from there"  My scores are showing my lack of focus BIG TIME :embara:


----------



## easy76 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah I totally agree with you. I need to get my pins dialed in as well. The first time I ever shot the 80 I pinwheeled it. Pure luck but awesome.


----------



## easy76 (Dec 6, 2008)

Tonight was another good night. Shot a 247 for half round of field. Had a lot of fun. Even though it was a little muggy.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*field league*

well after a couple down weeks. 268 and something lower than that, 
I posted a 270 and my son shot a 269.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Field league*

270 on the half with a carbon matrix. :darkbeer:


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*LOl*



Patriot VFT said:


> Tell that little feller I said congrats Ray...


you haven't seen him lately. I think he is taller than me now.. boy is he letting me know it.


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I tried a different bow this week also, I shot a 38 Ultra and with not really having much time with it and it not really set up with all my stuff on it I dropped 1 point over my last score, but if I had set my sight right on the 50 instead of shooting the first 2 arrows set at 60 I wouldnt have dropped 13pnts on that one which would have meant I went up several points over my last outing


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*field league*

ok so this week I shoot a 270 on my field league score then go out last night and shoot a 276 I think I might like this Carbon Matrix. When I shoot a good shot it goes right where the pin is!


----------



## easy76 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well.... I went and messed up big time. Shot my best ever this week. A 257. Now I'm moving up a division. Was at the top now at the bottom. Feels good getting better each week. :darkbeer:


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*league*

266 for me
270 for my son... 
starting to be a trend here


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

Instead of starting a new thread on this I am going to continue this old one. 
277 for me for a half the second week. first week was a 267
my son shot a 270 last night he was a bit down...


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Something to think about XRAY.
Garden City
50 MPH crosswind
Can you do it?


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Not bad scores Ray. Field season is just staring for the y


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

soonerboy said:


> Something to think about XRAY.
> Garden City
> 50 MPH crosswind
> Can you do it?


I thought about that and decided not to show!


----------



## cappy123321 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ray....are you still shooting from the Cub stakes???????? Just kidding, sure miss shooting with you guys. I know it was a hard day for my father when I started beating him but I also know he was proud of me....keep on encouraging.....


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

cappy123321 said:


> Ray....are you still shooting from the Cub stakes???????? Just kidding, sure miss shooting with you guys. I know it was a hard day for my father when I started beating him but I also know he was proud of me....keep on encouraging.....


there is no holding him back now... he is going to try out for the world team I think.


----------



## cappy123321 (Sep 16, 2008)

That's awesome...he has a great coach!!!


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

ok last night was pretty decent and I got there early so I shot a full game. I shot a 543 total for hunter. still looking for a few more points. I started shooting with a true spot lense set up and I have to say that I really like it. I don't have to worry about trying to figure out which pin(should only see one) to shoot off of. the longer shots are a little more difficult to shoot but I am figuring them out.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice shootin Ray,I shot a field half and a hunter half.273 each,for the first score of the season after not shooting an arrow for two weeks.Lots-O-room for improvement.Later Pal. Don


----------



## reaperjb7 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been averaging 7-10 down...What's max?


----------



## reaperjb7 (Jan 3, 2008)

280 never mind! lol


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

LOL you got it! I shot a 277 a couple weeks ago leaning a new sight and scope but I am happy that I don't have a pin anymore!


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

shot two down for the half ! 278!! super excited about that. shot a second half and ended up 8 down for a 552 total.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

shot a 270 and 271 hunter :tongue: 
Rockin the Alpha Elite! Tru spot Aero lense, I LOVE IT!!


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

I shot decent at the KSAA state field tournament and came away with First Place. This is my first outdoor field championship. I shot my true spot airo lens, hoyt alpha elite and carbon express arrows. pretty happy with this set up 
as long as I do my part it goes in the middle.


----------

